
Ask HN: Amazon Deprecated 1-Click? - throwaway2233
Hi HN (esp Amazonions),<p>This morning across all my devices 1-click is gone and replaced with a Buy Now button which doesn&#x27;t place order on click.<p>I chatted with Amazon support and this is the official line given:<p>&quot;1 Click has been depreciated now, it is just Buy Now for now.<p>This change took place due to recurring issues and feedback reported by majority of customers and we&#x27;re trying to work around with it to get some better feature. it is just like 2 click now&quot;<p>Can any of the fellow Amazonians confirm this? this is a huge step backwards and certainly not customer obsession.
======
mindcrime
I've been noticing the same thing on Amazon a lot lately, although it hasn't
been 100% consistent. Sometimes there is a "1 click" button, other times there
is a "buy now" button which requires a second click. Maybe some A/B testing
thing, or gradual rollout of the new mechanism.

This annoys me, but it's not my biggest complaint about what they've changed
recently. A while back, it seems like they quit putting any kind of "buy now"
or "1 click" button on _used_ book listings. They make you add them to your
cart first. Sadly, in my case, my cart is used as a staging area and is always
jam full of stuff, so I'm _never_ going to buy anything from Amazon by adding
it to my cart and then going through the normal checkout flow. Now, when I
want a used book, I copy the ISBN from the Amazon listing page, jump over to
bn.com, and buy it there (where I never have items lingering in my cart).

I suppose Amazon would say I'm using their system wrong, but from my point of
view it doesn't matter. No "1 click" or "buy now" means "no purchase" (from
Amazon). _shrug_

------
core-questions
Wasn't this a massive software patent thing? Didn't we talk about it
incessantly on Slashdot like 15 years ago, complaining about them patenting
something so obvious and arguably useless?

Good to see they agree with the latter now...

